# Meguires NXT Tech Wax 2.0



## Hotwheels (Dec 6, 2008)

Meguires NXT Tech Wax 2.0.

Has anyone used this before and what do you rate it for a finish cheers.:buffer:


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

There some great vid's on youtube that show you what this product can do. 

Durability isn't one of its strong points!


----------



## Leodhasach (Sep 15, 2008)

I used to use this before I started on Collinite and Dodo etc, but I still quite like it. It gives a pretty impressive finish for the money really, and whilst durability isn't a strong point as stated it still isn't terrible.

Easy to use too.


----------



## outcastjack (Apr 20, 2009)

Im sad and really enjoy waxing so the durability isn't a problem for me. Its dead easy to use and the finish is good it also masks light swirls rather well.

with a DA I can do my whole car in 20-30 minutes


----------



## Orca (Apr 16, 2007)

I used to use it before finding Collinite, thinking it was the best thing out there from the reviews and how they go on about it on the Meguiars' forums. I always found it very hard to use, smeary on black, a pig to remove and left shadows in the paintwork which I ended up marring the paint trying to get out.

I say there's much easier products out there to use - Collinite 476S or 915 being a couple of the longest lasting and a great price. One that has impressed the pants off me recently is ValetPro Artemis Wax Seal - the look is so fluid and it just get better with each application.


----------



## MoggyTech (Feb 28, 2009)

Hotwheels said:


> Meguires NXT Tech Wax 2.0.
> 
> Has anyone used this before and what do you rate it for a finish cheers.:buffer:


Yes, it's brilliant stuff for the price. Actually a sealant and not a wax, but also has some fillers to hide light swirls. Durability is excellent if you apply two or more coats a couple of hours apart.

Awesome when applied with a DA

It does 'sweat' oils if applied in the sun, but these wipe off no problem once surface has cooled.










2 coats on my VRS over AG SRP


----------



## boyasaka (Jun 13, 2009)

Next gen tech wax 2,0 is very good , very very easy to put on and take off ,, even if people prefer to spend a lot more money, they generally say nxt gen its still very easy to use ,, i can wax my whole car in about 40 mins by hand ,, so reply a few above totally confuses me about colly being easier to apply and remove ,, most forums on colli says that its world beating polis but hard work, ???? my mate used colli for 10 years and after trying some nxt gen on his bonnet last weeek has went st8 out and bought some ,, he has not totally ditched colli he gonna use nxt gen tech wax during sommer as much easlier to apply and remove ,then switch back to colli for winter for better protectionganyway i waxed my car with nxt gen tech wax 6weeks ago and he is a pic taken last night after a rain shower


----------



## VZSS250 (Jan 8, 2008)

I noticed the same thing as Orca - on dark paints you notice that it leaves random "shadows" that look aweful. A big FAIL from me.

NXT 1.0 was far better because its cleaners left a nice clear finish.


----------



## welsh-andy (May 9, 2007)

boyasaka said:


> my mate used colli for 10 years and after trying some nxt gen on his bonnet last weeek has went st8 out and bought some ,, he has not totally ditched colli he gonna use nxt gen tech wax during sommer as much easlier to apply and remove ,then switch back to colli for winter for better protectionganyway i waxed my car with nxt gen tech wax 6weeks ago and he is a pic taken last night after a rain shower
> View attachment 8640


 theres no way u can compare megs shine to colly, colly has far far far more depth.
as said megs is more of a sealant(and theres loads better and better value to add) colly is a wax, theres no comparing them, i suggest ya m8 goes to specsaves if he thinks megs has a better shine than colly, because thats what your saying

colly has depth,value and durabilty, it wins on every count.
if this was a boxing match megs would been knocked down 3 downs and colly wins wiv TKO

the pic shows not very tight beading, now find some colly beading shots and compare, theres some in the wax test

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=79876


----------



## akimel (Oct 25, 2008)

I have had good luck wihth NXT on the three cars I have used it on, including my black S2000. I have not had a problem with streaking. It's been easy to apply and to remove. The finish is clear with great reflections.

I have also used Collinite 845, which I like a lot. The first time I applied it I applied too much and experienced some streaking. I'm not sure how to word the difference between the two products. I do think the reflectivity of NXT is superior to Colly 845. 845 may be a bit brighter, though that may be my imagination. I haven't compared the two in terms of durability, but I got great durabiilty from Colly on both of our cars during the winter months. Is 845 a sealant or wax? I guess that technically it is a wax, as it has a small (tiny?) amount of carnauba in it, but the rumor is that it is mainly synthetic. AutoGeek lists it under the sealant section. I guess we'll never know.

I believe that NXT and 845 are both fine protectants and excellent value for the money.


----------



## Maikki (Oct 3, 2008)

I really like NXT 2.0

And all for you who says that NXT lacks durability: I waxed my fathers Saab on September and still had beading on May. Not bad to survive through harsh Finnish winter near arctic circle + swirl-o-matic with some sort of white spirit prewashes :thumb:

Most of the car was waxed with NXT 2.0 and half of the roof with Presta Best Wax. Presta failed before March.

I'd love to see if someone could get even near with z...l, swisswax etc.


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Megs nxt 2.0 make car darker bring warm look and nice clarity ...not wet such as p21s or souveran ...megs nxt bring mirror look-dry-finish.. not oily look .the smell very nice like flower.:lol:
megs nxt good option if looking for best warmest look and clarity on dark colour . apply very thin coat to make buff off easier .


----------



## boyasaka (Jun 13, 2009)

welsh-andy said:


> theres no way u can compare megs shine to colly, colly has far far far more depth.
> as said megs is more of a sealant(and theres loads better and better value to add) colly is a wax, theres no comparing them, i suggest ya m8 goes to specsaves if he thinks megs has a better shine than colly, because thats what your saying
> 
> colly has depth,value and durabilty, it wins on every count.
> ...


----------



## VZSS250 (Jan 8, 2008)

MAXI-MILAN said:


> Megs nxt 2.0 make car darker bring warm look and nice clarity ...not wet such as p21s or souveran ...megs nxt bring mirror look-dry-finish.. not oily look .the smell very nice like flower.:lol:
> megs nxt good option if looking for best warmest look and clarity on dark colour . apply very thin coat to make buff off easier .


That pretty much how I'd sum it up - gives a mirror like, dry look.


----------



## MoggyTech (Feb 28, 2009)

I love the way threads like this turn into a boxing match :lol: Truth be told, if you do good preparation, you will get excellent results with any wax/sealant costing £14 or more. I sometimes wonder if half the people on here, read the product instructions. :lol:


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

welsh-andy said:


> theres no way u can compare megs shine to colly, colly has far far far more depth.
> as said megs is more of a sealant(and theres loads better and better value to add) colly is a wax, theres no comparing them, i suggest ya m8 goes to specsaves if he thinks megs has a better shine than colly, because thats what your saying
> 
> colly has depth,value and durabilty, it wins on every count.
> ...


Hmm, strange, the poster can think what he likes or compare what he likes 
I once thought Colli 476 was a straight wax, but on this forum I'm reading it is actually a sealant 

As also mentioned in another thread, one persons conclusion of a test is not all and sundry, and often people only refer to it as the article says or shows what the reader wants it to say


----------



## VZSS250 (Jan 8, 2008)

The difference of opinion can also come down to differences in each car's paint. Some paints will have shadows after NXT 2.0. This is its biggest flaw. Whether you believe it or not will depend on whether your paint will exhibit it or not, but the fact is that I have experienced it twice and the look is not pleasant .

On another car it looks great and has been protecting the car for 6 weeks outdoors with contstant rain.


----------



## liamsxa (Nov 3, 2007)

not as good as wet wet wet wax imho


----------



## damocell (Mar 28, 2007)

I've just used a free sample of NXT 2.0 on my silver Golf. It went on really easily and came off just as easily. I'm interested in the durability so will let you know once it rains, I recently started using Turtlewax Extreme paste as it beads really well and seems to last ages, the NXT 2.0 gave a slicker look and better reflections, it was also easier to remove but only time will tell on the beading and durability. The Turtlewax has the best durability over the 10 or so different sealent I have used over the years.

Does anyone konw if there is a difference in durability between the NXT 2.0 paste or liquid???
Damo


----------



## Nosbusa (Jun 22, 2009)

NXT 2.0 is a very good wax. imo. Not sure how long it last, but it looks really good. It also fills light scratches, and swirls.


----------



## damocell (Mar 28, 2007)

I used it on Sunday and it gave a great finish, really slick. The only problem is that the beading is not very good at all the beads are quite flat and are not round.

Overall the finish is great but it looks like the beading is pants.

I realise not many people on here will use Turtle Wax Extreme but the beading is something else, really tall round beads and lasts for ages!!

Damo


----------



## DuncanMon (May 25, 2009)

This was the first wax I ever bought and tried and used it on my Grandads new black Merc SLK300 and as others have said I ended up with horrible smearing marks and it was very very difficult to remove. It worked fine on other paintjobs I've tried it on. 

After a good 3-4 hours of google it seems that this seems to randomly not take to certain cars and produce horrible finishes with these marks people are talking about.


----------



## marq.fcb (Jul 5, 2009)

what is the better, paste or liquid NXT 2.0 Tech Wax ?


----------



## akimel (Oct 25, 2008)

marq.fcb said:


> what is the better, paste or liquid NXT 2.0 Tech Wax ?


Yes.


----------



## marq.fcb (Jul 5, 2009)

akimel said:


> Yes.


yes what?

NXT 2.0 Tech Wax paste or NXT 2.0 Tech Wax liquid ?


----------



## akimel (Oct 25, 2008)

marq.fcb said:


> yes what?


Exactly!


----------



## boyasaka (Jun 13, 2009)

Q what is the better, paste or liquid NXT 2.0 Tech Wax ? 

A yes 

Q yes what ...what is the better, paste or liquid NXT 2.0 Tech Wax ? 

A exactly 

errr im a missing summit here???????????

i have used both and find there is no difference in the look or durability but the liquid is defo easier to apply and take off,,, hopw this answers your question


----------



## R31Heaven (Jun 9, 2008)

Go the paste, stay on longer.


----------



## Banzezin (Aug 19, 2009)

MAXI-MILAN said:


> Megs nxt 2.0 make car darker bring warm look and nice clarity ...not wet such as p21s or souveran ...megs nxt bring mirror look-dry-finish.. not oily look .the smell very nice like flower.:lol:
> megs nxt good option if looking for best warmest look and clarity on dark colour . apply very thin coat to make buff off easier .


X2...
A bit hard to get off and must apply more than once, compared to my WG deep gloss sealant 3.0 wich buffs of by whispering close to it:lol: (best product I have for the moment).
Anyways the finish is great and it fills a lot of swirls, but not oily, best to use on dark cars.

Mine is the Nxt 2.0 Paste


----------



## Megalomaniac (Dec 10, 2008)

Orca said:


> I used to use it before finding Collinite, thinking it was the best thing out there from the reviews and how they go on about it on the Meguiars' forums. *I always found it very hard to use, smeary on black, a pig to remove and left shadows in the paintwork which I ended up marring the paint trying to get out.*
> 
> I say there's much easier products out there to use - Collinite 476S or 915 being a couple of the longest lasting and a great price. One that has impressed the pants off me recently is ValetPro Artemis Wax Seal - the look is so fluid and it just get better with each application.


YES! This is the exact problem I am having with NXT 2.0. I need to look into a new product to use on a dark color paint.


----------



## dubster5 (Aug 10, 2009)

Megalomaniac said:


> YES! This is the exact problem I am having with NXT 2.0. I need to look into a new product to use on a dark color paint.


Try just doing just small areas at a time. I used to do a panel at a time and on some cars got the strange finish people are refering to so i tried doing just small areas (maybe a square foot or so) and buff off straight away and it solved the problem. I think maybe it has something to do with how quickly it drys but thats just my thoughts, i could be way off the mark!

As for the NXT wax my opinion is that it does pretty much what it says on the bottle, at the end of the day its a £15 product so you're never going to get breath taking results but its a very good product for its price.


----------

